# Chevy SS test drive



## ehchan (Feb 18, 2009)

Having been fed up driving a 10 year old Odyssey while my 2012 328i is being put back together at the body shop, I took some time to go test drive a Chevy SS to get a feel for what I might get next.

Here are some of my initial impressions:

- Very composed suspension: ride is on the harsh side -- it's definitely more tightly sprung than my 328i sport line. Fast 90 degree turns are non-events. This thing is well sorted out in the handling department. It's flat out better than my F30 in corners, and way way better than my brother's F10. It's a large car, but it doesn't drive like one at all.

- I must be spoiled by turbocharged engines -- This NA V8 needs to be revved up to find it's sweet spot. But oh my, what a sweet spot! Once you get into the 4500-5500 RPM range, this thing takes off! It's not an instant push like with a turbo, but it linearly builds up as you push it. 

- Exhaust note is muted for daily driving, but wakes up around that 4500 rpm. It's not obnoxious from the inside, but it's a real engine sound (unlike the F10 M5)

- Auto transmission is a generation behind -- it's slow to react to commands, but it does rev match on downshifts. Luckily, the engine still has decent power in the lower RPM range in case you're stuck there.

- Interior is nicely appointed. Better than my F30, not as good as an F10. Suede accents are nice... SS badge is a little obnoxious. The infotainment works, but it's a standard Chevy one so it's touchscreen. You can use a little wheel and button for some things, but typing is better done directly on the screen. Space is very good, enough back seat for 2 adults or 2 large child seats. Driver's seat has many adjustments and is quite comfortable.

- Exterior is good for me. It's definitely an overall sleeper. I'm annoyed by the Buick chrome door handle trim, but that's about the only negative about the exterior. I do like the front end, contrary to what most other people say. But most viewing angles scream rental car, and the bowtie badge doesn't help!

So overall, it's high on my list. The suspension is tuned exactly how I like it. Engine, well, it's an LS3. It's fast and hungry! Dealer had 5 on the lot, salesperson said he's never sold one. Manager was willing to give a pretty decent discount since they can't seem to sell them. Probably doesn't help that regular gas is at $4.29 here in SoCal. I'm hoping when 2015 comes around they at least bolt on the 8 speed from the Corvette... Even better would be to add cylinder deactivation for better highway mileage...


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

It is on my list for next car as well. I have not test driven one yet though. Since we live in L.A. I have only seen one on the freeway and this damn car has been out since late October! Typical snobby L.A. drivers! Glad to hear the dealer was willing to negotiate the price. I just wish they offered a lease on this car.  I really like the sleeper looks too. Everyone will think it is a Malibu until they hear that sweet exhaust note and you are leaving them in your dust! Then they'll pay attention.

I doubt we'll see any changes for 2015 model year. Maybe a new color or two. The 2015s apparently won't be here until late 2014....November time frame.


----------



## Dwight_Schrute (Feb 20, 2009)

Price on the one you drove? And as far as MPG goes I would wager it's more frugal than my 335i. A freaking Chevy V8.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

There is a rumor that it is coming in MANUAL for 2015.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-SS-Manual-and-Magnetic-Shocks-Yes-Yes-Indeed


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Dwight_Schrute said:


> Price on the one you drove? And as far as MPG goes I would wager it's more frugal than my 335i. A freaking Chevy V8.


I don't think so, the Chevy V8s are only efficient in the light Corvette, not a 4000 lb SS. It has a gas guzzler tax.

Love that they're adding a 6 speed an magnetic ride suspension.:thumbup: Too much money though, at least for me.


----------



## Dwight_Schrute (Feb 20, 2009)

Chris90 said:


> I don't think so, the Chevy V8s are only efficient in the light Corvette, not a 4000 lb SS. It has a gas guzzler tax.
> 
> Love that they're adding a 6 speed an magnetic ride suspension.:thumbup: Too much money though, at least for me.


Good point. I get about 18mpg in city driving and Chevy quotes 14/21 city/hiway.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's a TV short review by DFW car guru Ed Wallace. He LOVED it!

Ed Wallace: Chevrolet SS Sedan

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/video?clipId=9764949&autostart=true


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

Saintor said:


> There is a rumor that it is coming in MANUAL for 2015.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-SS-Manual-and-Magnetic-Shocks-Yes-Yes-Indeed


You are right: 2015 Chevrolet SS Reported To Appease Enthusiasts With Manual Transmission, Magnetic Ride Control

Read more: http://gmauthority.com/blog/2014/04...smission-magnetic-ride-control/#ixzz30CzaYqwR


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

As Ed Wallace reports, the Chevy SS is a Holden (Australian GM) product. It has been reported that GM will close the Holden factory in 2017. As for the future of the Chevy SS I found the following:

While it has not been confirmed, Canada or the US are potential sources for GM *rear-drive sedans should they be deemed necessary*. It all depends on how well the* Commodore-cloned LHD Chevrolet SS *goes on the North American market. It was launched this year in the US and if it and the Holden Commodore and Statesman-based police cruisers sell well, then a new source after the Holden factory shutdown in 2017 may need to be considered. If that's the case, then Holden-badged cars might even roll down the same line as the Chevy Camaro, a model with which the Commodore shares much DNA.

Simply, Ford and Holden will stay in Australia, they'll just have a different accent. And when Toyota goes? Well there are places all over the world that could supply a Camry if you want one.


----------



## FreddyG (Mar 20, 2007)

ehchan said:


> Having been fed up driving a 10 year old Odyssey while my 2012 328i is being put back together at the body shop, I took some time to go test drive a Chevy SS to get a feel for what I might get next.
> 
> Here are some of my initial impressions:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review!

I like the SS. It's a lot of car for the money.

The fact that the only option on the car is a sunroof is also pretty cool, especially for $45k. I think that for what you get, it's a pretty good deal. The limited availability will probably hurt most deals on them though, unless you find a dealer that needs to move it off of the lot. Nowadays, peeps are looking for a good performing car that gets better mileage.

People talk about how it's an "old" pushrod motor, but the LS3 makes good power and can be unlocked for more.

The nice thing about an American car is that you can tune them cheaply.

It would be pretty easy to have the SS tuned for more power AND better mileage.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

I just test drove a Chevy SS myself so I'll add to the discussion.

The interior is pretty good for a GM product and probably comparable to what you'd find in an F30 BMW but definitely not as nice as an F10 5-Series. The seats were comfortable, the back seat was very spacious, gauges were clear and a HUD comes standard. 

I found the touch screen interface and ancillary controls to be non-intuitive and slow to respond. Ergonomics were not up to snuff, IMHO. BMW's iDrive is easier to use.

A large, center portion of the rear seat folds forward but not the entire seatback. I guess that makes it somewhat useful but not good enough to store my bike in the trunk (like I do w/ my E90 and folding rear seats). The trunk itself was deep (in the "Y" dimension) but kind of shallow ("Z" dimension, if that makes sense). There's no spare tire (runflats).

As for how it drove, the OP is spot on. The handling on this car is dialed in; it drove great! The ride's firm and comparable to my '07 335i Sport but definitely not harsh. It drives better than either an M-Sport F10 or F30 (which I test drove on the same day; that's another story). It would make a great daily driver, IF you don't mind having a huge gas bill. To be honest, I thought the LS3 engine was a mixed bag. The sound is great and it pulls hard on the big end but after years of driving BMWs it struck me as being rather unrefined. It lopes at idle like an old hot rod with a big cam (which, technically, is exactly what the LS3 is). I think I'd rather have that sort of hooligan character in a Camaro or a Vette over a big sedan like this. Midrange pull wasn't any stronger than my 335i. I guess turbos have spoiled me...

Bottom line, I liked it but not enough to buy one. The gas mileage sucks and GM/Chevy doesn't offer any lease programs. Finance only...


----------



## ehchan (Feb 18, 2009)

AK said:


> Midrange pull wasn't any stronger than my 335i. I guess turbos have spoiled me...


That's exactly what I felt... It's the lack of forced induction that means you have rev to get the power band. Also, you mentioned no spare, but it's not run flats... You get a can of goo in the trunk.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

2015 SS confirmed to have MRC standard and an available manual transmission with LSD!! New colors too!! :eeps:

http://www.gmfleet.com/order.html


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Bruce128iC said:


> 2015 SS confirmed to have MRC standard and an available manual transmission with LSD!! New colors too!! :eeps:
> 
> http://www.gmfleet.com/order.html


Too little, too late. What it really needs is the newer LT1 engine from the C7 (DFI + cylinder deactivation) and the 8spd automatic (8L90E). That would give the car better performance and a much needed boost in gas mileage.

Enthusiasts everywhere cried for a 6-speed manual version of this car but my guess is maybe 26 people will actually buy one.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Bruce128iC said:


> 2015 SS confirmed to have MRC standard and an available manual transmission with LSD!! New colors too!! :eeps:
> 
> http://www.gmfleet.com/order.html


Hey Bruce. Hope all is well. I thought for sure that the SS was going to be my next car. Ive been a member at SSforums.com for quite a while and was really looking forward to the car...especially in Mystic Green.

They always have 3 or 4 at Rydells in Northridge starting at $2k off sticker. The sales guys don't know squat. The first test drive I went on the car rode really bad, I looked underneath when we got back and the red shipping spacers were still in the coils....so beware. Nobody knows anything about the car, even at the dealer. You can't tell it from a Malibu from 10 feet away. Ive seen 3 in So Cal in the last 6 mos. and two of those had dealer plates on them. You can't get the car at what I would call a "deal"... $2k to $3k is about the best right now, maybe more when the 2015's come out. GM has already announced plans to abandon the platform very soon. It's a really nice car, but there are too many small unresolved type issues for me. At the end of the day, I could not deal with the endless GM recalls and uniformed sales/service people and bailed out.

Since we (still) don't have kids (Mrs. Rizzo sez "hi") I ended up getting a 2014 Ram R/T PU. Amazing technology, 8 speed trans, 400HP. $10k off sticker. Already had it lowered:

good luck with your choice, but my advice is to be kinda skeptical


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Hey Bruce. Hope all is well. I thought for sure that the SS was going to be my next car. Ive been a member at SSforums.com for quite a while and was really looking forward to the car...especially in Mystic Green.
> 
> They always have 3 or 4 at Rydells in Northridge starting at $2k off sticker. The sales guys don't know squat. The first test drive I went on the car rode really bad, I looked underneath when we got back and the red shipping spacers were still in the coils....so beware. Nobody knows anything about the car, even at the dealer. You can't tell it from a Malibu from 10 feet away. Ive seen 3 in So Cal in the last 6 mos. and two of those had dealer plates on them. You can't get the car at what I would call a "deal"... $2k to $3k is about the best right now, maybe more when the 2015's come out. GM has already announced plans to abandon the platform very soon. It's a really nice car, but there are too many small unresolved type issues for me. At the end of the day, I could not deal with the endless GM recalls and uniformed sales/service people and bailed out.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank Rizzo - didn't see your reply until today! Been hanging out at other car forums. I hear what you say about the SS. I still have not test driven one so I'll be sure to check for the shipping blocks before we go for our drive. I'm still very intrigued with the SS, although I'll admit, I've never owned a GM car (parents did) so I have no experience with GM's sales/service departments. But there is just something about owning what will probably be the last affordable rear wheel drive American muscle car with a 400+ hp V8. I'm not too worried about the fact that the platform is being abandoned....I'm more worried about getting a SS that has been sitting on the lot for almost a year! The other car on my short list is the ATS coupe, but I've never driven an ATS either. Need to get off my ass and do some test driving soon! Anyway, glad to hear from you. Hello to Mrs. Rizzo too! Hope you've made it out to Maui a few times this year!! :bigpimp::bigpimp::bigpimp:

PS - NICE truck!!


----------

